# Downloading music help!!



## Iphoneme (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

Is there anyway i can download music using my ipod, and then for it to go straight into my music holder? I understand i can downloads apps to download music into the apps but i really want it to go straight to my music library!! Any one know how? Or if theres anyway? (Without jailbreak)

Thanks for your help


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

It depends on the brand of your ipod, iphone, etc.
If its an apple phone or ipod you need to use only itunes.
If it a different brand you need to connect your ipod to your computer and find the music file.


----------

